# Urgent - Error 137



## mohityadavx (May 3, 2012)

I have two websites hosted at 000webhost

They are 
www.bleedlaw.com
www.kagzaat.com

I am not able to access them and I am receiving this error:-


```
This webpage is not available
The webpage at *www.bleedlaw.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 137 (net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED): Unknown error.
```
Please help fast as both sites get immense traffic this time and this is harming me a lot!


----------



## Tech&ME (May 3, 2012)

Its working dude !!


----------



## mohityadavx (May 3, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Its working dude !!



Its working now I have come to know that there is some problem with nameservers of hosting company guess I will have to go for paid hosting in nerby future as this keeps on going haywire harms traffic


----------

